# What is wrong?



## kidpixkid (Apr 26, 2009)

What is wrong with in-game battling? I don't link battle because I don't link up, and someone dissed my Rayquaza moveset on grounds that it was more for in-game. I battle in-game regularly and don't want to link up... Please say my Rayquaza moveset of a Rayquaza with Flamethrower, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, and Dragon Pulse is okay! The Rayquaza is holding a Yache Berry. Don't diss it on grounds that it is more for in-game.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 26, 2009)

Er. why am I about to do this

It's because you posted it in the _Competitive Battling forum_. Competitive Battling is a lot more strategic and thought out than in-game battling, because the in-game AI is absolutely retarded (for the most part) and easy to overcome.

Your Rayquaza sucks in _competetive battling_ because you are up against other _human minds_ who will easily counter it and beat the living daylights out of it.

There's nothing "wrong" with in-game battling, it's just you aren't supposed to post that stuff in the _competitive_ battling forum and not expect people to point out that it will actually suck in that environment. They dissed it on the grounds that it actually does suck in competitive battling.

(Do notice that I didn't explicitly say your Rayquaza is "okay". You don't ask for compliments. It makes you look like an ass.)

Sorry if that sounded really condescending, but I think it would've been worse coming from someone else.


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry for posting it in competitive. Have an in-game battling forum!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 26, 2009)

You don't post in competitive battling and expect immediate praise. If somebody posts something of theres for anybody to look at they should expect critisism. Hopefuly the critics offer constructive critisism so you can improve and (Just to urge you to listen to reason) earn praise.
Notice that word, _earn_. Learn it. Know that anything worth having needs to be earned, it wont just suddenly appear because you want it. Instead of taking all of that as "dissing" take it for what it is. Help.
Hopefuly you learned something from reading this instead of shrugging it off and thinking, _"Yeah whatever you say, mom. -__-"_


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 26, 2009)

> Have an in-game battling forum!


...Why, exactly? We already have a forum for the main series. And don't tell us what the forum should need, if you want to go whinge about it then go ask in Forum Discussion.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 26, 2009)

kidpixkid said:


> Please say my Rayquaza moveset of a Rayquaza with Flamethrower, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, and Dragon Pulse is okay! The Rayquaza is holding a Yache Berry. Don't diss it on grounds that it is more for in-game.


I would only it's, you know

_not_ (in competitive battling, anyway - pretty much any moveset you can think up is 'good' ingame)


----------



## Felidire (Apr 26, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with it for in-game battling, because the aim of in-game battling is to load pokemon with attack moves which have a tonn of PP (because none of us want to run to the Pokemon Centre every 5 minutes). It's also good for us to not bother using stat-boosting moves, because we know there's 25 more trainers, in a row, waiting for us to plow through them. Who wants to waste time boosting stats or performing complicated strategies against a crappy computer, we just want to spam A button.

To sum everything up -- there's nothing wrong with it, it's good for spamming A button with against the AI. But it would suck against anyone on this forum.



Notoriously Unknown said:


> You don't post in competitive battling and expect immediate praise. If somebody posts something of theres for anybody to look at they should expect critisism. Hopefuly the critics offer constructive critisism so you can improve and (Just to urge you to listen to reason) earn praise.


He's right, a lot of us spend a long time looking at pokemon, counters, and thinking of strategies. It doesn't take much to write every pokemon type down on a piece of paper, then choose 4 moves which have the best type coverage.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 1, 2009)

I actually give competitive movesets to in-game Pokemon. That's how seriously I take competitve battling and the Pokemon games.

This is also my 200th post!


----------



## Dewgong (May 1, 2009)

yeah if you were to go against someone who actually thought their movesets out you would be toast in competitive battling.

there's very little point in making an in-game battling thread because it's all dumb AIs that you can beat by (as felidire said) spamming the A button. any moveset is pretty much fine in-game because the game doesn't expect you to train competitive standard pokemon to beat it. 

also you ask for compliments, you're going to get the opposite.


----------



## magnemite (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I take since I can't get a team for competitive In-game as seriously as possible, but I'm trying to make a team for competitive battling...


----------

